# the perfect raft



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am looking for the perfect raft. i mostly paddle the poudre, but will run other water in it as well. Class IV and V maybe. i would want to be able to R2 it but also maybe take more people. Also do some multi day. i was thinking the mini me, or something like a 11 ft. with 2 thorts. 

any help would be awesome.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Just bought a couple 10' Sotars, best little raft I've ever been in.


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Perfect raft??*

My perfect raft?

Hypalon construction with no shortcuts taken to fabric and seam tape. Heavy duty denier, 4 chambers, drop stitch inflatable floor, thwarts removable easily, urethane coated bottom from the factory and finally 15 year warranty against manufacturers defects. 
Why cant anyone do this?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Your brother has a paddlecat. I have a mini-me that you can borrow. Buy a 13-14 foot boat so you can loan it to us!


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

You already know what the perfect boat is... listen to Randy on this one. You can row our gear for us on multi days. Do it. There are 14' self bailing hysides for 1800.


By the way Class V eh?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

teleboater5.13 said:


> By the way Class V eh?


Damn, called out by big brother! That's alright, he's never seen class 5! 

Buy a big boat. Maybe a 16 footer with a frame that you can loan to your friends....


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

But wont it be hard to R2? plus i dont really want to run an oar rig. 

and ya class V. i figure if you can do it then anyone should be able to do it.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

buy a Super Puma. Good for R2 to R7. (R1 if so inclined). 3 thwarts, easily removable. Enough room for week long trips and small enough for most CO rivers. Add an oar frame for fishing or multiday trips. 10 year warranty. 

We have done many westy trips with R2 and R4 as overnighters and supported 4 or so kayakers. It's fun rigging a paddle boat for overnights. I use a couple of the split chain links in the drop stich floor as extra tie points and then run a net over the gear as well. 

A shredder or mini me would be a blast. I just happen to be a single boat kinda guy. If I have to upgrade for the family, it will be a 14 or 15ft of some sort.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ya. if you want a boat like that you probably want like an 11ft hyside, that way you can carry people/gear and it will still be eaiser to R2. 
haha-good call, maybe some day

Randy- I could swear that lower narrows is class V, is it not??


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

youngpaddler06 said:


> But wont it be hard to R2? plus i dont really want to run an oar rig.
> 
> and ya class V. i figure if you can do it then anyone should be able to do it.


What if young Jedi Skywalker had spoken to Yoda that way? Don't make me use the force on you young Paduwon!


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

haha randal. touche-

we should get a trip together out on the poudre in the next few days. Water is supposed to go up :-D:-D


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

teleboater5.13 said:


> Randy- I could swear that lower narrows is class V, is it not??


Hmmm... it looked like class 4 to me at 2 feet. Maybe that's because you guys made it look easy! I don't think J.T. would have made it otherwise....


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey all,

Not trying to say this is the perfect raft by any means, but we (Down River Equipment) have our 11' raft on sale. It is normally $2195, it is $300 off for a price of $1895 http://www.downriverequip.com/asp/product.asp?product=436. It is a very versatile raft. We have a few outfitters that run it as a paddle boat in low water. It would be a great R2'ing raft. We have also built a few fishing frames on them for some Gunnison guides. Give me a call if you would like more details.

Sincerely,
Zach 
888-467-2144


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

The perfect raft thread has been beaten to death several times - but here are the highlights-

It should be a self bailer with removable thwarts

You should be able to afford it sooner rather than later, because frankly the difference between a crappy raft and a top of the line one isn't that huge, and rafts hold their value well, so even if you buy a crappy boat you can usually sell if for a reasonable price.

14' is probably the most versatile size
11'-13' is better for R2ing
16'-18' is better for big multidays

Some prefer hypalon, others PVC, and some Urethane. Hyaplon rolls better than PVC. PVC boats should be stored partially inflated.
SOTAR's are probably the fastest boats on the water - the Gore race has been won by people paddling a SOTAR 8 out of the last 8 times. But honestly that doesn't matter that much unless you intend on racing to win. IMHO.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

zboda said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not trying to say this is the perfect raft by any means, but we (Down River Equipment) have our 11' raft on sale. It is normally $2195, it is $300 off for a price of $1895 http://www.downriverequip.com/asp/product.asp?product=436. It is a very versatile raft. We have a few outfitters that run it as a paddle boat in low water. It would be a great R2'ing raft. We have also built a few fishing frames on them for some Gunnison guides. Give me a call if you would like more details.
> 
> ...


What denier hypalon is this? Is it the same as your duckies? I saw a hole in a brand new Down River duck the other day that really surprised me. I wasn't surprised that it was a hole in a river boat, but that it happened so soon. It seemed to me in looking at it that the hypalon was awful thin and flimsy compared to my Outfitter Hyside.

The starter of this thread was the one that fixed the hole. Any comments young jedi?


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Scow


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

Randaddy said:


> What denier hypalon is this? Is it the same as your duckies? I saw a hole in a brand new Down River duck the other day that really surprised me. I wasn't surprised that it was a hole in a river boat, but that it happened so soon. It seemed to me in looking at it that the hypalon was awful thin and flimsy compared to my Outfitter Hyside.
> 
> The starter of this thread was the one that fixed the hole. Any comments young jedi?


Ya. We have many of your duckies and i think atleast 3 have a hole. i wouldnt want a raft made of that stuff.

i hope the water goes up... you guys should let me know when you are going up. i want to kayak upper mish, or raft. whatever works.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Randaddy said:


> What denier hypalon is this? Is it the same as your duckies? I saw a hole in a brand new Down River duck the other day that really surprised me. I wasn't surprised that it was a hole in a river boat, but that it happened so soon. It seemed to me in looking at it that the hypalon was awful thin and flimsy compared to my Outfitter Hyside.
> 
> The starter of this thread was the one that fixed the hole. Any comments young jedi?


 
Was that from rafting the poudre at .5 feet?


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

miker said:


> Was that from rafting the poudre at .5 feet?


No. this was weeks ago. the water was at least 2. if not higher.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

teleboater5.13 said:


> haha randal. touche-
> 
> we should get a trip together out on the poudre in the next few days. Water is supposed to go up :-D:-D


I'm down. The superintendent of Water Supply and Storage told me that they will dump 120 out of long draw on Sunday so Monday should be aight. Let me know guys and we'll get one last hurrah!


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Randaddy said:


> What denier hypalon is this? Is it the same as your duckies? I saw a hole in a brand new Down River duck the other day that really surprised me. I wasn't surprised that it was a hole in a river boat, but that it happened so soon. It seemed to me in looking at it that the hypalon was awful thin and flimsy compared to my Outfitter Hyside.
> 
> The starter of this thread was the one that fixed the hole. Any comments young jedi?


 
This is our "Colorado" series, which is a lighter weight boat. It is similar to the Ducky. The Ducky is not the beefiest boat around, but we have a lot of outfitters using them and they all seem to like them. 

The raft is a 420 Denier on the tubes and top section of the floor. The underside of the floor is 1260 Denier, all of which is the same as the Ducky. The big diifference is the rafts have urathane on the underside of the tubes. 

This 11' boat should not be compared to an Outfitter Hyside. These boats are designed for the person using them 20 days or less a year. It is comparable to the NRS Otter and Hyside Rio Bravo (which have heavier fabrics ontop (1100 denier, but do not do the Urathane or bump strakes).
Good luck in your search.

Zach


----------

